# What are the differences between Neo-Orthodoxy, Paleo-Orthodoxy, and Natural Theology



## Jash Comstock (May 4, 2012)

What are the differences between Neo-Orthodoxy, Paleo-Orthodoxy, and Natural Theology? I know some of the theologians associated with each, but I don't know their main tenants and distinctives.


----------



## FenderPriest (May 4, 2012)

Paleo-orthodoxy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Neo-orthodoxy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Natural theology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

